# cat skin disease????? black spots....



## kai (Mar 11, 2003)

i have a male cat about 2yrs old.. 
and i just found blak spots on the cat's stomach. 
so i shaved cat's stomach and took some pictures... 
anybody knows what's wrong with it?? or name of diease??? 
looks like it's spreading little by little..
Thanks


----------



## pets4me (Mar 11, 2003)

is your cat an outdoor cat?...could he have fleas?. Also do they seem to be bothering him...itchy or does he react when you touch them as if in discomfort? You might want to take him to the vet if they seem to bother him.


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

It could be a number of things. I think a trip to the vet is in order before it spreads further. Its hard to tell from a photo. It could be a fungus, a bacterial infection, skin virus, allergy, flea bites or just dead dry skin.


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Looks like the cat has freckles. I would consult a vet to be sure its not malignant.


----------



## kai (Mar 11, 2003)

*thanks for the replys...*

he is not a outdoor cat.. he always stays in aprt.. and i don't think it bothers him.. he never scratch that area.. anyway, i guess i have to take him to vat.. thanks


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

Please just take him/her to the vet. It might be nothing. But If it bugs you it bugs the cat. Please let us know what the vet finds. It is great that you are so observant in the first place'! Cats can hide there illnesses, and you need to be tuned in to them as you obviously are.


----------

